# [SOLUCIONADO] - ETAPA: genkernel. ¿Usar o no static-libs?

## ultra_reader

Buenos tardes!!!! Al menos aquí en Argentina.

Soy Edgardo, o toti para los amigos, y me estoy iniciando en Gentoo, busque un foro de presentación pero no encontré así que aprovecho la consulta y de paso me presento.

Estoy super emocionado ya que  lo poco que he visto y tocado me ha fascinado! Nunca me ha atrapado tanto de entrada una distro como esta!!!!

He llegado a la etapa donde tengo que compilar e instalar el kernel, todo iba bien luego de 

```
emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
```

y pude también atravesar la etapa de configuración manual de con menúes de make menuconfig, luego make && make modules_install y finalmente make install.

Pero... como todo sistema nuevo que se esta aprendiendo me encontré con la primer duda que no puedo resolver solo con google. La siguiente etapa consiste en Construir un sistema de archivos de inicio en memoria -Initramfs- y al ejecutar:

```
emerge --ask sys-kernel/genkernel
```

la consola me devuelve que es necesario agregar el flag de static-libs a USE PERO he leído que no es recomendable ya que genera dependencia de libreras estáticas, por ende mas espacio y mayor consumo de rendimiento. Entonces dije "bah... al parecer tendré que seguir con la forma automática" y pum... siguiente paso "Alternativa: Usar genkernel"

En definitiva, no me queda otra que activar el flag solicitado o existe alguna forma de vadear esto? Se puede activar solo para hacer emerge de genkernel y luego desactivarlo?

Desde ya cualquier sugerencia sera bienvenida!!!

Gracias!!!!!Last edited by ultra_reader on Fri Jun 28, 2019 3:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

Buenas, bienvenido antes que nada.

El initramfs es solo necesario en caso de que compiles los controladores de disco como modulos [M] en el kernel. si lo haces integrado en el mismo, como [*] no es necesario.

Te recomendaria que no uses initramfs, que integres en el kernel los necesarios exclusivamente para la pc y luego si deseas usar initramfs lo investigues con tiempo con gentoo corriendo.

En lo personal, nunca use initramfs, lo veo innecesario en una distro como esta, aunque es util para cualquier otra precompilada que usan un kernel generico con soporte para casi todo, y para no tener un kernel enorme, usan initramfs para poder cargar los modulos necesarios previo al booteo.

Mi recomendacion general al comienzo es tratar de integrar lo necesario para tu sistema, y desactivar solo lo que estas absolutamente seguro que no es necesario.

Una vez que tenes el sistema funcionando, tunealo todo lo que desees, de hecho podes tener cuantos kernels desees, vas copiando el .config y modificando cada kernel hasta que des con el que mas te guste.

Personalmente trato de lo que no uso deshabilitarlo, y salvo lo que es controladores de disco, usar el resto como modulo, pero es personal. no he notado diferencia entre integrar al kernel y usar modulos.

Lo que si que sea modulo te permite cargarlo y descargarlo, y si esta integrado, solo podes hacerlo como parametro de booteo.

----------

## ultra_reader

@pelelademadera muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta. Es alentador leer a un paisano en el foro.

Ok, volvo al paso anterior para configurar los módulos como built-in y me aseguro de que no hubiera ninguno que deba cargarse al iniciar el sistema.

pero en el paso make && make modules_install me devuelve esto:

https://imgur.com/2kMr4lF

Esos módulos son built-in o necesitan cargarse al iniciar el sistema.

Por ultimo puedo pasar directamente la paso "Opcional: Instalar firmware" de la guía?

Gracias!!!

----------

## quilosaq

 *ultra_reader wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Pero... como todo sistema nuevo que se esta aprendiendo me encontré con la primer duda que no puedo resolver solo con google. La siguiente etapa consiste en Construir un sistema de archivos de inicio en memoria -Initramfs- y al ejecutar:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

¡Hola!

En el manual de Gentoo el apartado "Construir un sistema de archivos de inicio en memoria -Initramfs-" está marcado como opcional. Solo en determinados casos, algunos de los cuales se indican allí mismo, es necesario construir un initramfs.

El siguiente apartado "Alternativa: Usar genkernel" no es un paso alternativo al anterior sino al grupo de apartados encabezados por "Por defecto: Configuración manual". Si ya tienes construido e instalado el kernel tu siguiente paso es "Módulos del núcleo".

Si a pesar de no ser necesario, quisieras contruir un initramfs tendrías que configurar la flag static-libs en tu sistema. Lo recomendable es hacerlo para que afecte solo al paquete que la necesita (en este caso sys-apps/util-linux) y no al resto de paquetes. Para que así ocurra debes usar el archivo (o directorio) /etc/portage/package.use y no poner la flag de forma global en /etc/portage/make.conf.

----------

## ultra_reader

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *ultra_reader wrote:*   ...
> 
> Pero... como todo sistema nuevo que se esta aprendiendo me encontré con la primer duda que no puedo resolver solo con google. La siguiente etapa consiste en Construir un sistema de archivos de inicio en memoria -Initramfs- y al ejecutar:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias @quilosaq por tu respuesta, eso aclara aun mas la respuesta brindada por @pelelademadera.

En cuanto a mi 2da duda, podrías sugerir como seguir? Gracias!

----------

## quilosaq

Sin estar completamente seguro, diría que los módulos que se te han creado no son necesarios para el arranque. En cualquier caso debes tener asumido que siempre cabe la posibilidad de que tu sistema no arranque en alguna ocasión con un mensaje de "kernel panic" y debes saber cómo volver a la situación actual para reconfigurar el kernel y corregir los errores que corresponda.

Creo que puedes seguir con el siguiente paso.

----------

